# Bow Press?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone on Minot AFB have a bow press that would be willing to help me out on a cable swap?


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't know of anyone on base with a bow press. But if you ask around you might be able to find one in town.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

went to town last couple days to get bows worked on, just looking for someone local. trips to minot get $$ after a while with gas $ these days.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I gotcha, driving my Corsica isn't so bad so I dont notice it so much. 35 mpg haha


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

problem solved.... :beer:


----------

